# OYSTER ROCKAFELLER RECIPE



## pdcorb (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone have a good recipe for oyster rockafeller?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *pdcorb (11/4/2007)*Does anyone have a good recipe for oyster rockafeller?


This looks like a GOOD one!

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Seafood/OystersRockefeller.htm


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

My grandmother used to make it. I don't remember the recipe but I do remember she used baby food spinach instead of regular spinach. Sounds weird but they were great. She used to make sheetpans full of oysters rockefeller and bienville and there was never any leftovers!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jigslinger (11/4/2007)*My grandmother used to make it. I don't remember the recipe but I do remember she used baby food spinach instead of regular spinach. Sounds weird but they were great. She used to make sheetpans full of oysters rockefeller and bienville and there was never any leftovers!


Sounds like a good idea, since the recipe call for..." Press the spinach mixture through a sieve (comes out like baby food) or food mill; let cool."


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

If we could get Peg Leg's recipe we'd have to search no further. They have the best around. My wife and I went there for our first date and we've tried them everywhere else we've found them........None compare in our opinion.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't have an exact recipe, but I can assure you that mine makes Peg's look terrible in comparison.



Defrost a package of frozen spinach and squeeze out the water.

Sautee a couple cloves of garlic in butter for a few seconds and add spinach to heat through.

Once spinach is heated through, add a tiny bit of lemon and white wine to the pot so you have a little liquid. Add in some sour cream and cream cheese to make a paste, then stir in grated fresh parmesan. Set aside.



Place an oyster in each bowl of a rockefeller plate and top with a spoon full of mixture, then a bit of crushed saltines. You can add bacon and other stuff if you like. Drop a drip or two of pernot on your oysters and then top with some grated cheese. Broil for a couple minutes till brown.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the original recipie from Antoines Restaurant in New Olreans where it was first created to feed some famous dude years back. I use to have to make this stuff by the 10 gallon increment so bare with me on the amounts.

Ingredients:<UL><LI>1 Yellow Onion Diced</LI><LI>6 ribs of celery</LI><LI>2 green bell peppers</LI><LI>2 blocks frozen spinach i think they come in 1lb incriments but not sure, i am use to the commercial sizing. Defrost and squeeze all the water out, when you think you have all of it out then squeeze some more out.</LI><LI>1/4 cup chopped garlic</LI><LI>1# bacon juilienned (little strips about 1/4" thick)</LI><LI>2 quarts heavy cream (you can use whipping cream if you want)</LI><LI>1 cup Herbsaint Liquor or 1 Cup Absinthe, or 1 cup Pernoi( all you need is one cup of on of the listed liquors i would recommend the Herbsaint.</LI><LI>2 cups shredded parmesan cheese</LI><LI>Creole Seasoning to taste</LI>[/list]

Method:

Get a good heavy duty either sauce pan or dutch oven. I prefer a good cast iron dutch oven myself to each his own though. Go into the pan with the bacon over medium heat, you want to cook the bacon until you see white foam come out of the greese, then go in withyour onion, celery watch your heat and make sure your not going to burn it. Cook those until your onions are translucent then go in with your garlic cook for about 3 mins then go in with your liquor WARNING!!!!!!! If you have a gas stove turn off your burner for this part it could light up and unless you know what you are doing when Doing a Flambe then dont mess with it. Once your fire is out if it has lit then go in with your spinach, toss that around until its good and mixed up with everything. Then its time for the cream, go in with that and reduce your heat if this burns you have one hell of a mess on your hands so my suggestion is stir it damn often. Keep it uncovered and reduce the cream, that means simmer it until its half it once was when you first put it in the pot. No again you want to watch it because cream loves to boil over and when it hits your burner you will hate life, it smells almost as bad as burnt popcorn. Now once your cream is reduced you want to go in with your parmesan cheese, stir it in really well and take it off the burner, dont let it sit in the pot put it into a bowl or something of that sort. Now there are two ways you can serve this, you can puree it in a blender and serve it with fried oysters and chips as a dip, or you can do it traditionally ontop of the oyster in the half shell. Now i dont know how many half shell oysters you are gonna need to have, Get what you want and if you have some left over it freezes rather well.

Now heres a little trick that most people wont tell you about but I will let you in on. When you are cooking oysters on the half shell in the oven on a sheet pan and you cant get your oysters to stay in one spot and they keep moving, I have got a solution for that one. Go to town and get you 2 boxes of Rock Salt and poor it on your sheet pan or baking sheet about a 1/4-1/2" thick and then put your shells on that then put your oysters in the shell then go at it. Now some people like Hollandaise sauce ontop of there Rockefeller, I am not one of those people. Hollandaise is a great sauce but not for the average person to make, it take a lot of skill and hellaciously great forarm strength to keep up with what you have to do to make the sauce Get your minds out of the gutter. If you would like Hollandaise sauce unless you have made it before i recommend you use the powdered stuff. If you are interested in making it by hand let me know and I will try to walk you throught it. If you have any questions just Pm me and I can help you out!! Remember Live to Eat, DOnt Always Eat to Live!!!!



I forgot to add the most important part. Put the oyster in the shell and cover the oyster completely with the mixture and broil in the oven, you can serve it with the Hollandaise on it or just some shreaded parmesan cheese on it. I like to just keep them on the sheet pan and let people just grab what theywant from the tray. When you are done you can take the shells and put them in a bucket of bleach for a day or 2 in the sun and that will get anything off of them then put them in your dishwasher on a regular cycle to rince the bleach off and store them in a bucket again if you are going to be doing it again. Its a lot easier to put the oyster in the shell then it is to shuck all the damn oysters you want to do everytime. I also buy oysters allready shucked by the gallon in the winter and freeze them, they are good as gold when i want to do something with oysters in the middle of July!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, that sounds good.


----------

